# i've never done this before



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jumbo shrimp, fresh tuna, lemon pepper, baste with evo. 5 min. on open hickory fire, each side.
served with sauteed asparagus and boiled potatoes. yummm.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Cute Plate


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

got it at a yard sale for a quarter.
jack


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope you did not come all the way to rollos and not call while you were here.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I was worried it was something involving that big gal you had in your old avatar


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty good lookin grub. May have to try sumpin like that.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> I was worried it was something involving that big gal you had in your old avatar



damn, i can't stop laughing at that. hahahahahhahhaha
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good grief that looks awesome!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

big girl or not---that looks good


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lees way2 said:


> I hope you did not come all the way to rollos and not call while you were here.


tommy,
the shrimp were frozen from 4 mo ago and the tuna was caught 6/13.
when i pick up some oysters at rollo's, i'll give you a call. you got any cold beer?
jack


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

All ways got beer, and if we run out the store aint far. Great looking meal by the way.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks extremely good from my desktop and great Idea but have to confess i prejudged you my 1st look at it on my tiny phone i thought for sure there was Tripe on the grill in Selma ;]


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i gotta move closer to you.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

smooth move said:


> i gotta move closer to you.


hell if I got to hang out with him and all his cookin and beer drinkin I would gain 100 lbs in a month


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You ruined the tuna putting it on the grill!!!!!!!! Just a little lemon and soy and its done!!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jason said:


> You ruined the tuna putting it on the grill!!!!!!!! Just a little lemon and soy and its done!!!!!


you're right, jason. i could have ruined it if i didn't have a red hot fire. shrimp and tuna don't need but 3-4 min on each side. it wasn't as rare as i like it. next time that fire will be blazing.
jack


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Dang! That looks GOOD! I need some of that...🥴
What is EVO?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Dang! That looks GOOD! I need some of that...🥴
> What is EVO?


evo = extra virgin olive oil. actually shulda put evoo. thanks for the complement.
jack


----------

